# Airplay depuis iPad



## vins (28 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question cruciale avant l'achat d'un boitier Apple TV.

Est-il possible de diffuser sur sa TV des chaines via l'application ZattooHD par Airplay??

J'habite une région de montagne où il n'est pas possibilité d'avoir plus que les 4 chaines suisses par la TNT. Pas de débit ADSL suffisant pour du SwisscomTV. Seule solution le Satellite - trop cher. 

Du coup Zattoo avec l'abonnement HiQ pour une meilleure qualité (ou si vous connaissez une autre App du genre je suis preneur) serait une bonne solution pour moi.

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## vins (28 Mars 2012)

Zattoo HD ou Teleboy d'ailleurs


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (29 Mars 2012)

Hum, je ne suis pas certain que cela marche.

En France, les application du genre type M6, TF1 ou encore iTélé ne permettent pas de transmettre la vidéo via Airplay pour des "raisons de droits".

Moi j'avais fait un test directement sur place dans un Apple Store pour vérifier (finalement je l'ai quand même acheté l'ATV2). Au pire, en Suisse  tu dois avoir le délai de rétractation de 14 jours pour retourner ton achat non?


----------



## vins (29 Mars 2012)

Je pense faire un test chez un ami qui a l'ATV2.


----------



## chti (29 Mars 2012)

Hier j'ai été surprise de voir l'icône airplay s'afficher sur eurosports, les chaînes de l'appli TV France (qui passent très bien semble-t-il, saUf Arte ?) ... Je n'ai pas essayé avec apple tv reçue, mais aaravant je n'avais pas remarqué cette icône...


----------



## labordes31 (1 Avril 2012)

hallucinogen_1024 a dit:


> Hum, je ne suis pas certain que cela marche.
> 
> En France, les application du genre type M6, TF1 ou encore iTélé ne permettent pas de transmettre la vidéo via Airplay pour des "raisons de droits".
> 
> Moi j'avais fait un test directement sur place dans un Apple Store pour vérifier (finalement je l'ai quand même acheté l'ATV2). Au pire, en Suisse  tu dois avoir le délai de rétractation de 14 jours pour retourner ton achat non?




bonjour
savez vous si avec un adaptateur hdmi pour ipad  la video d une chaine comme tf1 et autre  peut être transmise à la television?
Moi j hésite a acheter apple tv au détriment d un simple câble qui peut être ferait mieux 
dans la transmission de la video.


----------



## AZTT (1 Avril 2012)

avec l'adaptateur HDMI sur topn IPhone ou IPad  tout ce qui est sur l'écran de ceux-ci passe sur ta TV
sans aucune exception...


----------



## vins (11 Avril 2012)

Acheté l'ATV hier.

Très satisfait tu premier contact. Airplay fonctionne avec Teleboy et VLC Steamer.


----------

